# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Καλησπερίζω τη διαδικτυακή σας κοινότητα.

## perpatontas..

Γεια σας, λέγομαι Αγγελική είμαι 25 χρονών.
Βρήκα το φόρουμ σήμερα καθώς έψαχνα για ένα τέτοιο φόρουμ. Διάβασα μερικά τόπικς σε αυτή την ενότητα και έτσι σκέφτηκα να γράψω κιεγώ λίγα λόγια για μένα.
Για κάποια χρόνια τώρα έκανα και κάνω πράγματα που συνειδητοποιώ πως δεν είναι δική μου επιλογή. Αυτές οι σκέψεις και το πώς θα αλλάξω τα πράγματα μου δημιουργούν κακή διάθεση.. δεν θέλω να κάνω τίποτα. Άλλες φορές πιο έντονες ,άλλες δεν έχω διάθεση αλλά δουλεύω. 
Είμαι άτομο αισιόδοξο, πιστεύω πως όταν θέλω κάτι το πετυχαίνω αλλά τώρα έχω χάσει το χάρτη μου, οπότε αν δεν ξέρεις που πας, τι να πετύχεις και πώς. 
Πριν κάνα μήνα ένιωσα όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα( κλάμα το πρωί, δεν ήθελα να κάνω τίποτα, νιώθω άχρηστη) και είπα ότι κάτι έχω και θέλω βοήθεια για να το ανακαλύψω. Πήγα σε ψυχολόγο και έχουμε αρχίσει ψυχοθεραπεία... θέλω να με βοηθήσει να βρω την άκρη. Ελπίζω ότι θα την βρω αλλά ο χρόνος περνάει και όλες οι κακές σκέψεις που μου θυμίζουν ότι μεγαλώνω και δεν έχω καταφέρει τίποτα με κατακλύζουν. 
Ευχή σε όποιον κατάφερε να διαβάσει αυτό το ποστ  :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Alterego

Καλως σε βρηκαμε.....Εδω θα βρεις μια πολυ σημαντικη ανταποκριση,να το ξερεις.

\"Δεν φταιω εγω που μεγαλωνω,φταιει η ζωη που ειναι μικρη\"

----------


## perpatontas..

Ευχαριστώ alterego!

----------


## Alterego

..Αυτο που εχεις να κανεις απλα ειναι να γραφεις και να εκφραζεται...ολο και καποιος θα νιωθει σαν και εσενα.Πριν μπω εδωμεσα,ενιωθα πως ειμαι τοσο μονος...πως δεν υπαρχει καποιος που να σκεφτεσαι και να νιωθει σαν και εμενα...Δεν εισαι μονη..

----------


## Dalia

Γεια σου Αγγελική.
Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.Εδώ μέσα σίγουρα είμαστε πολλοί που μπορούμε να σε καταλάβουμε καθώς έχουμε περάσει οι περισσότεροι από τη φάση που βρίσκεσαι τώρα.
Εχεις κάνει ήδη ένα μεγάλο βήμα αφού πήγες σε ψυχολόγο και ξεκίνησες ψυχοθεραπεία.Οπως γράφεις όταν θέλεις κάτι το πετυχαίνεις.Επομένως αν το βάλεις πείσμα μπορείς να αλλάξεις αυτή την κατάσταση.
Γράφεις ότι δουλεύεις ε?Δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένη από την δουλειά σου?Για ποια πράγματα λες ότι δεν είναι δική σου επιλογή αλλά επιλογές των άλλων?

----------


## Wondering

Καλώς όρισες Αγγελικη, η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ θα βρείς κατανόηση, και εγω δεν βρίσκομαι πολύ καιρό στο forum αλλα χαίρομαι που βρέθηκα εδω. Πολλά πράγματα που νόμιζα ότι είναι απλα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μου δεν είναι, και θελω και εγω να κάνω κάτι. Αλήθεια πως ήταν η εμπειρία σου με τον ψυχολόγο? (όπως θα κατάλαβες δεν έχω πάει ακόμα).

----------


## perpatontas..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

@Dalia Δουλεύω part-time ας το πούμε και έχω να κάνω και μια διπλωματική για να τελειώσω τη σχολή μου. Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που κάνω, δεν μου αρέσει η σχολή και το κακό είναι ότι το είδα από την πρώτη μέρα ότι δεν κόλλαγα εκεί αλλά είπα εντάξει μορέ δύσκολα είναι τι να κάνουμε, όπου και να πας δύσκολα θα είναι. Μετά λέω είμαι 25 και φοβάμαι να κάνω μια ριζοσπαστική αλλαγή με ρίσκο να μην πετύχω ούτε σε αυτήν. Λέω ότι δεν ήταν επιλογή μου αλλά δεν εννοώ ότι κάποιος με ανάγκασε ντε και σόνι να πάω εκεί. Απλά εγώ δεν ήμουν τόσο σίγουρη για το που θέλω να πάω και άκουσα τις συμβουλές των μεγαλυτέρων.

@Wondering Αυτά που νιώθω τώρα τα ένιωθα και πιο μικρή.. πχ στα 19,20 αλλά και πιο μικρή ήμουν πάντα άτομο που την έψαχνε πολύ. Απλά στην μικρότερη ηλικία μου έκανα πράγματα που με γέμιζαν οπότε ήμουν πλήρης. Τέσπα στα 19-20 με έπεισε η μάνα μου να πάω σε μια ψυχολόγο και πήγα. Βέβαια δεν μου έκανε τίποτα γιατί εγώ δεν ήμουν προετοιμασμένη να πάω σε ψυχολόγο και δεν το ήθελα κιόλας. Πίστευα ότι δεν θα μου κάνει κάτι και έφυγα τελικά.
Αλλά τώρα το χω ψάξει πολύ στο μυαλό μου και ήταν δική μου επιλογή πλέον γιατί φτάνω σε ένα σημείο που μπερδεύομαι στο μυαλό μου και θέλω κάποιον να με βοηθήσει να βγω από αυτό λέγοντας μου τι ακούει από εμένα.
Κανένας άνθρωπος δεν θα σου πει τι να κάνεις..εγώ από τον ψυχολόγο πλέον περιμένω (και ξέρω ότι έτσι κάνουν τη δουλειά οτυς) να μην με κρίνει αλλά να με βοηθήσει να δω ποια πραγματικά είμαι δίνοντας μου πίσω αυτά που λέω εγώ.
Έχω κάνει 4 συνεδρίες περίπου.. μου αρέσει σου λέω γιατί το επέλεξα, το κάνω με ευχαρίστηση και πιστεύω ότι θα με βγάλει κάπου όλο αυτό. Στις αρχές με άκουσε ότι είχα ναπω , να κλάψω. Αυτό που κάνει είναι με ερωτήσεις εκμαίευσης ας το πούμε προσπαθεί να σε κάνει να δεις τον εαυτό σου.
Για μένα ήταν αναγκαίο να είναι επιλογή μου να πάω σε ψυχολόγο γιατί σημαίνει ότι θέλω πλέον να βρω την άκρη.
Για κάποιον άλλον μπορεί να λειτουργεί διαφορετικά. Δεν πειράζει που δεν έχεις πάει ακόμη!

----------


## Dalia

Δυστυχώς πολλοί μπαίνουμε σε σχολές που δεν μας αρέσουν είτε γιατί μας το επιβάλλουν οι γονείς μας,είτε γιατί αλλιώς περιμέναμε ότι θα είναι η σχολή αυτή και αλλιώς μας βγήκε τελικα.

Δεν είναι αργά όμως για να κάνεις αυτό που πραγματικά σ\'αρέσει.Είσαι πολύ νέα,έχεις θέληση,δουλεύεις με τον εαυτό σου (την ψυχοθεραπεία εννοώ).Αν βρεις τι πραγματικά θέλεις έχεις όλο το χρόνο μπροστά σου για να το πετύχεις.Ψάξε να βρεις πράγματα που σε γεμίζουν,όπως έκανες παλιότερα.

----------


## man_26

Καλησπερα Αγγελικη και απο μενα επισης ως νεο!!! Επειδη και εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο καπου δε βλεπω καλα τον εαυτο μου εψαχνα για ειδικους αλλα ειδικους δεν εβρισκα! Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να εμπιστευτεις καποιον απο αυτους! Εδω πηγα σε 3 διαφορετικους και η πρωτη συνεστησε ψυχοθεραπεια οχι με χαπια αλλα με ιση αντιμετωπιση του αγχους απο μενα, ο δευτερος σε 10 λεπτα ειχε γραψει αντικαταθληπτικα και ο τριτος μετα απο αρκετη συζητηση καποια αντικαταθληπτικα ενω εγω θεορω πως απλα εχω υπερβολικο αγχος! Ποιον διαλεγεις???? Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα βοηθησουν αλλα πραγματικα μονο ο εαυτος μας μπορει να μας κανει να αισθανθουμε καλυτερα αλλα πολλες φορες ειναι απων ο ατιμος....

----------


## Dalia

man_26 να υποθέσω ότι η πρώτη που πήγες ήταν ψυχολόγος ενώ οι άλλοι 2 ψυχίατροι?Ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του.Εγώ να δεις πόσα έχω ακούσει,που από μικρή έχω επισκεφτεί ένα σωρό ειδικούς.Μόνο εσύ θα κρίνεις και θα αποφασίσεις ποιον να εμπιστευτείς και τι είναι καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## perpatontas..

Όταν είχα πάει πιο μικρή σε μια ψυχολόγο-ψυχίατρο μου έγραψε και εκείνη κάτι χάπια αγχολυτικά. Τα πήρα για λίγο.
Λοιπόν για να δείτε πόσο μετράνε όλα.. τότε εκείνη καθόταν πίσω από το γραφείο της και γω ξέρετε μπροστά. Τώρα πλέον καθόμαστε με τον ψυχολόγο μου σε δύο καρέκλες αντικρυστές και είναι πολύ πιο οικείο το περιβάλλον. Τότε αισθάνθηκα ψυχρότητα από μέρους της και βαρεμάρακαι δεν ξαναπήγα συν και το ότι δεν ήμουν έτοιμη να με αντιμετωπίσω. 
Υπάρχουν διάφορες αντιλήψεις για το άγχος και την κακή διάθεση. Η βιολογική πλευρά την οποία θεραπεύουν με τα φάρμακα οι ψυχίατροι και η πλευρά που μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο λογική εμένα... της θεραπείας της ψυχής.. ένα βίωμα ή μία κατάσταση γράφει κάποια πράγματα στο υποσυνείδητο που αυτά σου δημιουργούν κατά καιρούς την κακή διάθεση ή την κατάθλιψη αλλά εσύ δεν γνωρίζεις γιατί σου συμβαίνει αυτό καθώς στο υποσυνείδητο θάβονται όλα. Γι\' αυτό και πολλά άτομα λένε ότι δεν ξέρω γιατί το παθαίνω αυτό. 
Πάντως man_26 σίγουρα μόνον ο εαυτός μας φέρνει την αλλαγή, αλλά ο καλός ψυχοθεραπευτής θα πρέπει να μπορέσει να σου δείξει το δρόμο για να βγείς από εκεί. Αν και εσύ είσαι έτοιμος να το κάνεις τότε η ψυχοθεραπεία έχει πετύχει. Αν πάλι δεν είσαι έτοιμος να βγείς από τη \"λακούβα\" ή το \"κλειστό δωμάτιο\" πάλι θα έχεις αποκομήσει κάτι που μπορεί τα οφέλη του να τα δεις αργότερα όταν μπορέσεις. Εάν είσαι σε μια περίοδο με υπερβολικό άγχος και δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς τότε τα φάρμακα θα σε βοηθήσουν να χαλαρώσεις. Έχεις αναφέρει σε κάποιο τόπικ τι περνάς; 
@Wondering Διάβασα το τόπικ σου και βρήκα πολλές ομοιότητες με αυτό που περνάω εγώ... υπομονή κουκλίτσα και όλα θα φτιάξουν!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά... μ\' αρέσει η κουβέντα σας.

----------


## τι-ποτέ

καλησπέρα κι από μένα, περπατώντας...
είναι πολύ σπουδαίο να αποφασίζεις να πας σε ειδικό και να βαστάς τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά για να συνεργαστείς μαζί του.
αλλιώς μπορεί να παιδευτείς πολύ και να μη σουβγει και πάντα σε καλό...
αφού ταιριάζεις κιόλας με τον/την ειδικό, είναι πραγματικά πολύ καλό. για μένα στην αρχή και κάποιες φορές είναι δυσκολο ακόμη, ωστόσο εκτιμώ βαθύτατα αυτόν τον άνθρωπο, και τον εμπιστεύομαι. καλή συνέχεια, και καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ!

----------


## olga_soul

Perpatontas καλώς ήρθες βρε παιδί! Το καλό είναι ότι περπατάς .........και δεν μένεις στάσιμη....... :Wink:  :Wink: 
Φαίνεσαι άτομο ιδιαίτερα ευσυνείδητο και που ψάχνεται.........οπότε δεν είναι μεγάλη η απόστασή σου από τον εντοπισμό του παράγοντα που θα σε φέρει σε ισορροπία...........

Σίγουρα χρειάζεται προσπάθεια........αλλά από δυναμισμό δε μου φαίνεται ότι έχεις ιδιαίτερη έλλειψη........
ΦΙΛΙΑ! :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

Γεια και από μένα! Καλώς φάνηκες!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Γεια και από μένα! Καλώς φάνηκες!


πάντα πρωτότυπο και ουσιαστικό αυτό το αγόρι! :Smile:

----------


## perpatontas..

Ευχαριστώ πολύ olga_soul για τα καλά και εμψυχωτικά σου λόγια!! Με βοηθάς!!
Καλησπέρα και στον ραψωδό, καλώς σας βρήκα.
Ελπίζω να μαθαίνω και τις δικές σας ιστορίες σιγά σιγά. Μέχρι στιγμής έχω διαβάσει της Wondering, νομίζω η τι-ποτέ έγραφε για το παιδί της αν δεν κάνω λάθος..του man_26. Αν έχετε κάνει τόπικ δικό σας είναι εύκολο να μου δώσετε το λινκ. ευχαριστώ
Σήμερα είχα ψυχοθεραπεία... ήδη με 5 φορές που έχω κάνει αισθάνομαι ότι ο άνθρωπος αυτός έχει πιάσει το τι θέλω και με βοηθά αυτό. Αποφεύγει να κρίνει αυτά που λέω (μερικές φορές καταλαβαίνω τι πιστεύει απο το βλέμμα αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έχω πάρει κάτι κακό μέχρι στιγμής) και με υποστηρίζει στο να κάνω αυτό που πραγματικά θέλω και όχι αυτό που λένε οι άλλοι. Μου μιλάει πάντα θετικά. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τα λόγια που μου είπε την πρώτη μέρα που πήγα..ήμουν πολύ ταραγμένη, έλεγα κάτι και έκλαιγα. Του λέω στο τέλος εσείς τι πιστεύετε; (Αποφεύγει να λέει τι πιστεύει αλλά εδώ το χρειαζόμουν). Μου λέει πιστεύω ότι έχεις ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ (πίστευα ότι είναι φυσιολογικό) και ότι έχεις μεγάλο κουράγιο ενώ πιέζεσε από παράγοντες κοινωνικούς πολύ έντονους να εναντιώνεσαι και να λες εγώ δεν θέλω να ζώ έτσι.
Παιδιά πιστεύω ότι όσοι δεν το έχουν πάρει απόφαση να ζητήσουν βοήθεια ειδικού πρέπει να το τολμήσουν. Και μην απογοητευτείτε αν δεν βρείτε καλό ψυχολόγο από την αρχή. Εγώ απογοητεύτηκα την πρώτη φορά γιατί πίστευα ότι θα πάω 3 φορές και θα μου πει ότι έχω \"αυτό\" και μετά θα μου πει τι να κάνω. Ο ψυχολόγος πρέπει να είναι ένας πολύ καλός ακροατής που θα σου βγάλει την καλή σου μεριά (στην ουσία εσύ θα την βγάλεις πάλι). 
ΤΟΛΜΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ, ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ
φιλάκια!!

----------


## raphsssodos

@τι-ποτέ  :Smile:

----------


## Wondering

:Smile:  Σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, είσαι ένα πολύ θετικό άτομο με κατανόηση. καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## τι-ποτέ

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> @τι-ποτέ



 :Smile: ))

ναι, τι θέλεις; με φώναξες;:P

----------


## Adzik

:Stick Out Tongue:  ..xexe....

----------


## τι-ποτέ

χε χε χε, τι γελάς μικρή; ε; θες μια αγκαλίτσα έ;
ε, να λοιπόν, με όλη μου την αγάπη...
σε αγκαλιάζει ένα τι-ποτέ και σου χαμογελάει...

----------


## ROULA

Καλως ορισες κοπελα μου και εγω καινουργια ειμαι σημερα πρωτομπηκα.Ειλικρινα ολα τα παιδια ειναι καταπληκτικα και με καλωσορισαν και μενα με πολυ αγαπη με εκαναν να δακρυσω γιατι πιστευα οτι μονο εγω ζω αυτον το γολγοθα ενω δεν ειναι ετσι.Ολοι μαζι θα φυγουμε απο αυτο το λουκι θα δεις.

----------


## perpatontas..

Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ρούλα. Καλώς ήρθες κιεσύ... όλα θα φτιάξουν ακριβώς!!

----------


## ROULA

Καλημερα παιδια μου.Σημερα ξυπνησα και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που δεν ενιωσα μονη σε αυτο το προβλημα και αυτο το ωφειλω σε ολους εσας και σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Ειπα σημερα να προσπαθησω να βγω λιγο εξω να πολεμησω λιγο την αγοραφοβια μου μηπως και παρω λιγο θαρρος και ειδα απο το παραθυρο οτι βρεχει και εχει πολυ μαυριλα(ζω στην Θεσσαλονικη) και αμεσως το μετανιωσα το ιδιο μου συμβαινει και στον δυνατο αερα και ηθελα να σας ρωτησω παιδια εαν εχει τυχει και σε σας να λειτουργει ο ασχημος καιρος ως ισχυρος ανασταλτικος παραγοντας στο να βγειτε εξω?

----------


## iwanna25

καλημερα ρουλακι μου!
εμενα το μονο που με επηρεαζει για να μην βγω εξω ειναι \"ο ασχημος καιρος μεσα στην ψυχη μου\"...οταν ειμαι χαρουμενη και αισιοδοξη και με 0 βαθμους που λεει ο λογος εχω ορεξη για βολτιτσες! :Big Grin:

----------


## perpatontas..

Στην κατάσταση που είσαι τώρα ο κακός καιρός ίσως δεν σε βοηθάει όσο θα σε βοηθούσε μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα.
Μπορείς να προσπαθήσεις μια μικρή βολτούλα μέχρι ένα περίπτερο ας πούμε να πάρεις κάτι.

----------


## ROULA

Ποσο δικιο εχεις iwanna μου εμενα και εξω εχει κολοκαιρο και στην ψυχη μου και ειναι ο χειροτερος συνδιασμος, παρεπιπτοντως η Αθηνα εχει το καλυτερο κλιμα εισαι πολυ τυχερη που μενεις εκει iwanna μου.. πολλα φιλια

----------


## Dalia

Ρούλα μου κι εμένα με επηρεάζει πολύ ο καιρός.Αν έχει συννεφιά μου είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να βγω έξω από όταν έχει ήλιο και γι\'αυτό συνήθως δεν βγαίνω.Βέβαια έχει δίκιο η Ιωάννα.Αν είμασταν καλά ψυχολογικά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ασχολιόμασταν με τον καιρό.

----------


## ROULA

Σιγουρα ετσι ειναι Νταλια μου απλα με εχει πιασει λιγο το παραπονο και ξερω οτι με καταλαβαινεις αυτην την περιοδο ολος μου ο κοσμος ειναι το σπιτι μου και το λαπτοπ και αυτο με εχει κουραζει για αυτο και μου φταιει και ο καιρος και ολα.Εχετε απολυτο δικιο σε ολα γιατι οταν ημουν καλα εβγαινα με μεγαλη ανεση και στους-8 και στους 42 βαθμους Κελσιου.Εχω μεγαλο αγωνα αλλα πρεπει να τον δωσω.Περιμενω νεα σας παιδια μου..

----------


## ROULA

Σε ευχαριστω και σενα Αγγελικη μου για την προταση.Εσυ εισαι λιγο καλυτερα?

----------


## perpatontas..

Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα με την πρόταση. Ξέρω ότι αλλιώς είναι να το λες και αλλιώς όταν πρέπει να το κάνεις. Παλιότερα είχε περάσει ο αδερφός μου κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία έπειτα, τώρα είναι καλά βγαίνει έξω απλά εντάξει πάντα υπάρχει ένας φόβος για το άγνωστο μέρος. Παίρνει βέβαια τα σεροξατ κανονικά.
Εγώ ναι είμαι καλύτερα..έχω βρει την ενέργεια μου κατα πολύ. Βέβαια το μυαλό μυο δεν σταματάει να δουλεύει και να ψάχνεται...σίγουρα όμως λυτρώθηκα όταν πήρα την απόφαση να δουλέψω πάνω σε αυτό με μια βοήθεια.

----------


## perpatontas..

Δεν αισθάνομαι καλά, είναι κανείς εκεί;  :Frown:

----------


## Dalia

Τι έπαθες?

----------


## perpatontas..

Είχα να κάνω τόσα πράγματα σήμερα και είμαι όλη μέρα απαθής. Δεν μπορώ να με συγκεντρώσω..δεν μπορώ να ακούσω γύρω μου. Θλίψη, μοναξιά..


σ\' ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση!

----------


## Dalia

Ετσι είμαι κι εγώ σχεδόν συνέχεια.Σε καταλαβαίνω...Από αυτά που είχες να κάνεις δεν ήταν κάτι που να σε ευχαριστεί?

----------


## perpatontas..

Όχι δυστυχώς για τη δουλειά και τη σχολή δεν κάνω κάτι που να με ευχαριστεί. Απλώς όταν είμαι σε καλύτερη διάθεση τα της δουλειάς βγαινουν πολύ πιο ευχάριστα γιατί έτσι τα κάνω να είναι, όχι ότι στην ουσία με ευχαριστούν.
Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι είμαι σε ένα σημείο που δεν ξέρω τι θα με ευχαριστούσε. Νιώθω ότι βουλιάζω..

----------


## Dalia

Σήμερα τα νιώθεις αυτά πιο έντονα ή και τις άλλες μέρες?Δεν μπορείς να βγεις για κανένα καφεδάκι,να ξεφύγεις λίγο από αυτά που σε στεναχωρούν?

----------


## perpatontas..

Βασικά δεν θέλω να βγω και να είμαι κακοδιάθετη..έλ
Μόνη μου το σκεφτόμουν να πάω μέχρι ένα πάρκο εδώ πιο πάνω αλλά δεν πάω
δεν νομίζω να μου φτιάξει η διάθεση. Δεν ξέρω βρε Ντάλια, λένε ότι βγες και μπορεί να σου 
φτιάξει η διάθεση, αλλά έχω τόσες τύψεις που δεν τελειώνω τις δουλειές μου που δεν θα ευχαριστηθώ
ούτε τη βόλτα. 
Ναι σήμερα το νιώθω πολύ πιο έντονα αυτό, πλησιάζουν και οι μέρες που οι υποχρεώσεις μεγαλώνουν και γω νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να αντεπεξέλθω, δεν αισθάνομαι καλά και στενοχωριέμαι και δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω και σε κανέναν γιατί κανείς δεν μπορεί ξέρεις να μπει στη διαδικασία να καταλάβει τι μπορεί εσύ να θες να πεις. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο, δεν απαιτώ κάτι τέτοιο από κανέναν, αλλά έχω ανάγκη τη συμπαράσταση. Ευτυχώς παίρνω από τον ψυχολόγο μου συμπαράσταση. Ελπίζω να έρθει κάποια στιγμή η ημέρα που θα με αγαπήσω ξανά.

----------


## Dalia

Αχ να\'ξερες πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω.Κι εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτα.Τις υποχρεώσεις μου τις έχω παραμελήσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό.Δεν έχω κουράγιο να κάνω τίποτα.Και από την άλλη στεναχωριέμαι που δεν κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## perpatontas..

Ναι είναι φαύλος κύκλος αυτό το πράγμα...
Αναπολώ την παιδική μου ηλικία που τότε ήμουν χρήσιμη και γεμάτη ενέργεια.
Μετά κάτι στράβωσε σιγά σιγά

----------


## lina

μια ερωτηση δεν εχετε πει σε κανενα οικειο σασ πρωσωπο τι προβλημα εχετε μονο στο ιντερντ τα λετε?

----------


## lina

εμενα μου ξεφυγε σε εναν συναδερφο το προβλημα που εχω κ εγινε το ελα να δεισ στην δουλεια μου με κοιτανε ολοι καπωσ επεσα σε κουτσομπολη κ με κουτσομπολευσε για τα καλα

----------


## perpatontas..

Εμένα οι δικοί μου γνωρίζουν ότι βλέπω ψυχολόγο..και με βλέπουν όταν έχω πεσμένη διάθεση, οκ.

----------


## lina

ειναι κανεισ εδω?

----------


## lina

κανενασ φιλοσ εκτοσ απο τηνοικογενεια σου?

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω εγω λογο του χαρακτηρα μου πεταω καποιες κουβεντες ωχ τι επαθα κ δεν ξερω κ γω τι μερικεσ φορεσ παντωσ ο γιατρος μου ειχε δικιο δεν επρεπε να το πω σε κανεναν αλλον

----------


## perpatontas..

Ναι ένα άτομο, και;

----------


## Dalia

Εμένα μόνο οι γονείς μου ξέρουν.

----------


## lina

ελα ντε και εγω το πα σεναν συναδερφο στην δουλεια κ αρχισαν ολοι να ασχολουντε μαζι μου το ειπε σε ολον τον εργασιακο χωρο μου

----------


## lina

ποσα χρονια σε κοιταει ψυχιατρος?

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> εμενα μου ξεφυγε σε εναν συναδερφο το προβλημα που εχω κ εγινε το ελα να δεισ στην δουλεια μου με κοιτανε ολοι καπωσ επεσα σε κουτσομπολη κ με κουτσομπολευσε για τα καλα


Γι\'αυτό εγώ δεν λέω τίποτα σε κανέναν.Γιατί μπορεί να θες να το πεις σε ένα άτομο αλλά δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρη ότι δεν θα το πει και σε άλλους.

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω αλλα οταν φυγουν οι δικοι μου απο την ζωη αναρρωτιεμαι τι θα απογινω

----------


## perpatontas..

Ναι δεν είναι να μιλάς σε ανθρώπους που δεν καταλαβαίνουν.
Συνεργάζομαι με ψυχολόγο εδώ και 2 μήνες περίπου.

----------


## lina

με ξεφτιλισε σου λεω

----------


## lina

α μονο 2 μηνεσ εγω 4 χρονια συνειδειτα αρρωστησα το 2000 αλλλα δεν σεινειδειτοποιησα οτι αρρωστησε το μυαλο μου πεταξα τα χαπια υποτροπιασα με τα απο 3 χρονια κ τωρα κανω οτι μου λεει ο γιατρος

----------


## Dalia

Πώς και του το είπες στον συνάδελφό σου?Τον θεωρούσες φίλο σου?

----------


## lina

εργαζεσαι? ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## Dalia

Λίνα τι ακριβώς έχεις εσύ?

----------


## lina

το ερωτευτικα τρελλα αρχισαμε να βγενουμε κατι ειχε ψιλιαστει με εκανε ερωτησεις του τυπου εχεις κανει καμια αποπειρα?αρχισα να πηγενω σπιτι του κ σε καποια φαση ειπα ωχ τι επαθα πεταξα κ τα χαπια που περνω κ οταν ειδε στο ιντερντε τι χαπια ειναι αυτα μου εκοψς παντελοσ τη καλυμερα κ με ξεφτιλισε

----------


## lina

το χειροτερο που μπορεις να φανταστεις

----------


## lina

εχασα τα λογικα μου 2 φορεσ περνω geodon 4 xronia exv δοκιμασει διαφορα χαπια

----------


## keep_walking

Δηστυχως lina οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν τις γνωσεις για να καταλαβουν ορισμενα πραγματα και ειναι γεματοι προκαταληψεις.
Μην συζητας την αρρωστια σου παρα μονο με πολυ στενα προσωπα και κυριως μην συζητας το προβλημα σου με ατομα απο το χωρο της εργασιας γιατι χρειαζεσαι την δουλεια και δεν θες καποιος ανεγκεφαλος να σου κανει τα πραγματα δυσκολα.
Να ξερεις ομως οτι κανεις ουσιαστικα δεν μπορει να σε βλαψει και μην τους δινεις πολυ σημασια.
Συζητησε το και με το γιατρο σου για την στρατηγικη που πρπει να ακολουθησεις.

----------


## lina

ευτυχως εργαζομουν σε νοσοκομειο ε εκει βλεπουν πολλλεσ αρρωστιεσ γιατροι ειναι τι θα πουνε?

----------


## lina

ναι εχεισ δικιο ο γιατρος μου ηταν απολυτοσ να μη το ξερει κανενασ απολυτος ειχε δικιο

----------


## Dalia

Ωχ κατάλαβα.Απαράδεχτος ο συνάδελφός σου αλλά τουλάχιστον κατάλαβες τι άνθρωπος είναι.

----------


## lina

τωρα εχω φυγει απο τον χωρο τησ δουλειας γιατι ελειξε η συμβαση αλλα αν με ξαναπαρουν πολυ φοβαμαι πωσ θα με αντιμετωπιζουν

----------


## perpatontas..

Δυστυχώς και οι γιατροί είναι ημιμαθείς τελικά. Τι να πεις!!

----------


## lina

κουτσομπολησ λουσ τουσ κουτσομολευε και να φανταστεισ ο ιδιοσ ειναι τζογαδοροσ κ χρεωνεται στισ τραπεζεσ για να παιζει στοιχημα στο ιντερντετ

----------


## Dalia

Πώς σου φέρονταν δηλαδή οι συνάδελφοί σου μετά?Σου είπαν τίποτα ή απλώς καταλάβαινες ότι σε κοιτούσαν περίεργα?

----------


## lina

ναι ρε ακομη κ οι γιατροι ειναι περα βρεχει

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω αλλα επειδη δουλευα σε νοσοκομειο κ ακουγα καθε μερα πολλα σκεφτομαι μερικεσ φορεσ ε καλα δεν επαθα κ τιποτ α καλα ειμαι ασ ειναι καλα τα geodon

----------


## lina

αρχισαν να με βοηθανε στην δουλεια καμια γορα αν δεν κοιμομουν καλα υπεγραφαν για μενε κ με στελναν σπιτι χθεσ πηγα να τουσ δω με λεει ενα αστα ολα κ προσεχε τον ευατοσ σου εμεισ θα χερομαστε νασ εβλεπουμε κ να σε ακουμε να εισαι καλα

----------


## Dalia

Πόσο χρονών είσαι Λίνα?

----------


## lina

ενασ ηρθε κ με ρωτησε περνεισ χαπια?
ειμαι 27 κ μισο

----------


## lina

τωρα ειμαι 27 κ μισο

----------


## lina

τωρα ειμαι 27 κ μισο

----------


## keep_walking

Ολα καλα θα πανε Lina μια μικρη μπορα ειναι θα περασει αλλωστε το ξερεις εχεις ηδη περασει πολλα με την ασθενεια σου.

----------


## lina

τωρα ειμαι 27 κ μισο

----------


## Dalia

Μ\'αυτόν δεν μίλησες?Δεν τον ρώτησες γιατί πήγε και το είπε σε όλους?

----------


## lina

ναι του ειπα αλλα τι θα σου πει ενε ρεμαρι 40 χρονων που η ζωη του ολοι ειναι τα καζινα κ τοστοιχημα?

----------


## lina

ανυπαντροσ χωρισ οικογενεια αντι να κοιταει το χαλι το δικο του λεει για το χαλι το δικο μου

----------


## perpatontas..

μάλιστα...

λοιπόν εγώ μάλλον θα πάω κάνα περίπατο ή θα ξαπλώσω λίγο, σας χαιρετώ!

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω γιατι οκοσμος ειναι τοσο ροκατελημενοσ με αυτεσ τισ παθησεις

----------


## Dalia

Ετσι είναι,αντί να κοιτάει ο καθένας τα δικά του προβλήματα κοιτάνε να κοτσομπολέψουν και να σχολιάσουν τους άλλους.

----------


## lina

ειμαστε πολλοι ? οιλιγοι?

----------


## perpatontas..

τι εννοείς λίνα;

----------


## Dalia

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να τα δεχτούν εύκολα αυτά τα προβλήματα.Οσοι δεν έχουν περάσει κάτι παρόμοιο οι ίδιοι ή καποιος δικός τους δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν.

----------


## keep_walking

Στο forum εννοεις?

----------


## lina

μα εντελοσ βρε παιδι μου δεν ειναι ψυχασθενεια ο τζογος?καθεται πισω απο μια οθονη με κειστεσ τισ γριλιεσ κ τι κανει ο θεοσ το ξερει ανωμαλος ειναι

----------


## keep_walking

Η με την ιδια παθηση?

----------


## lina

οχι ρωταω αν οι ψυχικεσ ασθενειεσ ειναι συχνεσ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι ειναι ψυχασθενεια ο τζογος αλλα την αποδεχεται ο κοσμος.

----------


## lina

οχι ρωταω αν οι ψυχικεσ ασθενειεσ ειναι συχνεσ

----------


## keep_walking

Πολυ συχνες ειμαστε παρα πολλοι.

----------


## lina

ε την δικη μου γιατι δεν την αποδεχετε?επειδη περνω χαπια?ανοικω λεει στο 1 τισ 100 πωσ να το αποδεχτω ?στουσ 100 ο ενασ εγω ειμαι?

----------


## lina

κανεισ δεν το λει ομως

----------


## keep_walking

1 στους 100 με τη δικια σου παθηση και υπαρχουν και πολλες αλλες...

----------


## Dalia

Οκ,Αγγελική μου.Ελπίζω όταν θα τα ξαναπούμε να είσαι καλύτερα.

----------


## lina

κανεισ δεν το λει ομως

----------


## lina

κανεισ δεν το λει ομως

----------


## lina

δεν τισ ξερω τις αλλες μονο αυτην ξερω

----------


## keep_walking

Εννοεις να το κοινοποιησει στους αλλους?

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω αλλα αισθανομαι οτι εχω το χειροτερο ενα χαπι με καθιστα τοσο διαφορετικη?με καθιστα αναπυρη μα δεν αισθανομαι κμια αναπυρια

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι δεν το λεει γιατι ο κοσμος ειναι προκατειλημενος και αυτο να κανεις και εσυ.
Μπορεις να μιλας ομως στο internet που ειναι ανωνυμο.

----------


## lina

ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια

----------


## Dalia

Λίνα μου κι εγώ αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι χειρότερα από όλους.Μάλλον ο καθένας βλέπει το δικό του πρόβλημα μεγαλύτερο από των άλλων.

----------


## lina

ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια

----------


## lina

ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια

----------


## keep_walking

> ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια


Ουτε εγω.

----------


## lina

ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Μπορεις να μιλας ομως στο internet που ειναι ανωνυμο.


Εδώ μέσα το καλό δεν είναι μόνο το ότι είναι ανώνυμα αλλά το ότι όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε ο ένας τον άλλο.Αφού όλοι λίγο πολύ κάτι έχουμε.

----------


## lina

ε ναι ρε παιδι μου θα ηθελα να μην υπαρχει αυτη η προκαταληψη ενα χαπι με κανει τοσο διαφορετικη ?με καθιστα αναπυρη ?μα τα κανω ολα δεν αισθανομαι καμια αναπυρια

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για την προκαταληψη.
Αν θες μπορεις να γραφεις στο Internet να σε διαβαζει ο κοσμος και να ενημερωνετε.

----------


## lina

σε καποιες εργασιεσ δεν σε δεχοντε κιολασ αν εχεις τετοιο προβλημα

----------


## lina

τι προβλημα εχεις εσυ?εγω στην δουλεια μου πεταγα δουλευα καλυτερα απο αυτουσ που δεν χαπακονοντε

----------


## lina

εγω στην δουλεια μου πεταγα δουλευα καλυτερα απο αυτουσ που δεν χαπακονονται

----------


## keep_walking

Σχιζοφρενεια και δουλευω κανονικα

----------


## lina

τ ε το ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε τι δουλει α κανεις?

----------


## lina

τ ε το ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε τι δουλει α κανεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Δουλεια γραφειου...διοικητικος υπαλληλος.

----------


## lina

τ ε το ιδιο προβλημα εχουμε τι δουλει α κανεις?

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> σε καποιες εργασιεσ δεν σε δεχοντε κιολασ αν εχεις τετοιο προβλημα


Σοβαρά μιλάς?Γιατί???

----------


## lina

ανηκουμε στο 1 /100 αλλα μου φενεται πωσ ειμαστε πιο πολλοι τι γιατι?

----------


## lina

τι γιατι?

----------


## Dalia

λέω γιατί να μην σε δέχονται σε κάποιες εργασίες αν εχεις τετοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## Dalia

Οτι δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να αποδόσεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Dalia ευτυχως που δεν ανιχνευεται γιατι αν τους πεις οτι εισαι σχζιοφρενης και δεν ειναι του στενου σου περιβαλλοντος ουτε παρεα δεν σε κανουν.

----------


## lina

ναι καθηγητεσ με τετοιο προβλημα δεν δεχοντε στην αστυνομια δεν σου επιτεπουν να κρατασ οπλο τους αντρεσ στο στρατο τουσ βγαζουν εκτοσ υπηρεσιας εσυ με τι ασχολησε/

----------


## lina

ναι καθηγητεσ με τετοιο προβλημα δεν δεχοντε στην αστυνομια δεν σου επιτεπουν να κρατασ οπλο τους αντρεσ στο στρατο τουσ βγαζουν εκτοσ υπηρεσιας εσυ με τι ασχολησε/

----------


## lina

ναι καθηγητεσ με τετοιο προβλημα δεν δεχοντε στην αστυνομια δεν σου επιτεπουν να κρατασ οπλο τους αντρεσ στο στρατο τουσ βγαζουν εκτοσ υπηρεσιας εσυ με τι ασχολησε/

----------


## Dalia

εγώ φοιτήτρια φιλολογίας είμαι αλλά έχω μείνει πίσω λόγω των προβλημάτων μου.

----------


## lina

μην τολμησεις ποτε κ πεισ το προβλημα σου γιατι δεν θα σε αφησουν να εργαστεις ζητουν ποιστοποιητικο οτι εισαι ψυχικα υγειης στο δημοσιο

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτο δεν το ηξερα εισαι σιγουρη?

----------


## lina

και απο φοιτητρια το κουβαλαω πωσ σου εμφανιστικε το προβλημα ? μετα απο καποιο δυρασεστο γεγονος?

----------


## lina

ναι μου το χει πει οψυχιατρος μου

----------


## Dalia

βασικά εγώ κατάθλιψη έχω και κρίσεις πανικού

----------


## lina

το γραφουν κ οι προκυριξεις μασ θεωρουν ατομα με ειδικεσ αναγκες

----------


## keep_walking

Βασικα εμφανιστηκε σιγα-σιγα απομωνομονουν ολο και περισσοτερο..πηγα στρατο που το περασα σχεδον ολο μονος μου δεν εκανα παρεες προτιμουσα να βγαινω μονος μου....και μετα το στρατο μπαμ και κατω.

----------


## lina

μην τολμησεις ποτε κ πεισ το προβλημα σου γιατι δεν θα σε αφησουν να εργαστεις ζητουν ποιστοποιητικο οτι εισαι ψυχικα υγειης στο δημοσιο

----------


## lina

ναι οτι και να χεις σε θεωρουν ανικανω για εργασια αστα να πανε

----------


## lina

εμενα ενα τηλεφωνημα με εστειλε μετα απο τοσα χρονια μου φενεται χαζο

----------


## lina

εμενα ενα τηλεφωνημα με εστειλε μετα απο τοσα χρονια μου φενεται χαζο

----------


## Dalia

ε καλά,δεν χρειάζεται να το πεις το πρόβλημα όταν πας να πιάσεις δουλειά.

----------


## lina

εναι βεβαια δεν θα το πεις

----------


## lina

μα τι προκαλει αυτεσ τισ ασθενειεσ?

----------


## lina

μου φενετεται τοσο χαζο να με ξαποστειλει μια σχεση κ να παθω τετοιο πραγμα κιαλλεσ φορεσ χωρισα αλλα δεν επαθα τιποτα

----------


## keep_walking

Υπαρχουν διαφορες θεωριες και ακομη ψαχνονται οι γιατροι βασικα.
Μπορει να οφειλονται και σε περισσοτερους απο εναν παραγοντες.
Στην περιπτωση της σχιζοφρενειας νομιζω προκειται για μια χημικη ανισοροπια στον εγκεφαλο.
Ο γιατρος σου θα τα ξερει καλυτερα απο ολους.

----------


## lina

ειναι κανεισ εδω?

----------


## lina

το περιργο ειναι οτι οι γιατροι μου λενε δεν ξερουμε τι το προκαλει το περιββαλον?εγω ετσι λεω παιζει κ το περιβαλλον

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι δεν ξερουν ολο υποθεσεις ειναι....απειρες υποθεσεις....μεχρι και για ιο που κολλαει απο τις γατες εχω διαβασει.

----------


## lina

ε λεω καμια φορΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## lina

ε λεω καμια φορΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΝΑ

----------


## keep_walking

Ατυχια...εγω το καιρο που ημουν πολυ down ειχα επισκεφτει εναν ψυχολογο και του ζητησα να μου προτεινει βιβλια να διαβασω...ουτε ηξερα τι εχω και μου λεει...μπορεις να διαβασεις?
Ναι του λεω με ανακουφιζει κιολας
Τοτε γυριζει και μου λεει \"Εισαι τυχερος.\"
Και με αφησε αγαλμα.

----------


## lina

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟς ΝΑ ΜΕ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

----------


## lina

ΚΙΑ ΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙς?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν μου προτεινε τιποτα απλως μου πηρε τα λεφτα.
Του λεω αφου δεν μου ειπατε και τιποτα εκτος απο το οτι ειμαι τυχερος.
Μου λεει τοσο κανει η επισκεψη.
(Δεν θα μπορουσε και να μου προτεινει φανταζομαι δεν νομιζω να μπορει να κανει κανεις διαγνωση ετσι ευκολα)

----------


## lina

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΕΔΩ?

----------


## lina

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΕΔΩ?

----------


## keep_walking

Τι εννοεις αν ειναι καποιος εδω?
Εγω παντως εδω ειμαι.

----------


## lina

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΣΕΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΠΗΓΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΜΕΣΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΧΑΠΙΑ Κ ΝΑΜΑΙ

----------


## lina

ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORYM ARGEI

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι καπως ετσι εγινε και η διαγνωση σε μενα σχετικα με τα φαρμακα.
Δεν συζητησαμε ουσιαστικα...και να ηθελα δεν θα ηξερα τι να του πω...χαος..ειχα χασει τον κοσμο δεν ηξερα τι μου γινοτα.

----------


## lina

ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙς ΤΙΠΟΤΑ?

----------


## keep_walking

abilify 30mg η μεγιστη δοση αυτου του φαρμακου...αποτελεσματικοτ το στην περιπτωση μου αποδειχτηκε.

----------


## lina

ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΠΕΘΑ Κ ΓΩ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ

----------


## lina

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ? ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι

----------


## lina

ΑΝΤΙΨΥΧΩΤΙΚΟ?

----------


## lina

ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΩ GEODON MIA XARA TO BΡΗΣΚΩ

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν το ξερω τα μον απου εχω δοκιμασει ειναι risperdal και abilify.

----------


## lina

ΠΕΡΝΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΧΙΣΤΗ ΔΟΣΗ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΟΣΕΙΣ

----------


## lina

ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΙΣΠΕΡΔΑΡ ΕΙΧΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ Κ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ

----------


## keep_walking

Ο γιατρος σου μειωσε την δοσολογια?

----------


## lina

ΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΙΕς ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ?

----------


## keep_walking

Και εγω ειχα παρει πολλα κιλα με το risperdal στα κομματια να παει

----------


## keep_walking

Καμμια

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΕΠΕΡΝΑ 80 ΜG HMERISIOS ΜΕΤΑ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ 80 ΜΙΑ 60 Κ ΤΩΡΑ 60 ΗΜΕΡΙΣΙΟς

----------


## keep_walking

Εξεταση αιματος εχεις κανει?

----------


## lina

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΛΑΝ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι και εγω εκτος απο την συνταγογραφηση δεν εχω επικοινωνια με το γιατρο μου.
Και επειδη δουλευω παει ενας απο την οικογενεια και τα συνταγογραφει οποτε δεν τον..την ουσιαστικα βλεπω ποτε.

----------


## lina

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΡΜΑΤΙΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ Κ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΡΦΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙς ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙς ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι αυτο φανταστηκα και εγω.
Καλο αυτο γιατι ετσι θα προσεχεις την υγεια σου σε σχεση με τις παρενεργειες των φαρμακων.

----------


## lina

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟς ΜΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΕΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ Κ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΟΛΛΗ Κ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΧΝΑ

----------


## lina

ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΜΕ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΧΡΗΜΑ ΕΝΩ ΑΥΤΟς ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟς ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΗΠΑ

----------


## lina

ΧΑΛΑΛΗ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΔΙΝΩ

----------


## keep_walking

Καλο ειναι να υπαρχει επικοινωνια...αλλα παω τοσο καλα που πραγματικα δεν τον χρειαζομαι τον γιατρο...τα φαρμακα να μου γραφει και ενταξει.
Θα την παρω τηλεφωνο αυτες τις ημερες για να την ρωτησω σε τι εξετασεις πρεπει να υποβληθω σχετικα με την σωματικη μου υγεια και τα φαρμακα.
Μηπως εσυ ξερεις?

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΕΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙς ΣΑΧΑΡΟ ΤΡΑΝΣΑΜΙΝΑΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΦΡΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΑΙΜΑΙΤΟς ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΛΑ 2 ΦΟΡΕς ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι καλο αυτο...αν πηγαινεις καλα οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα χαπια τοσο καλυτερα.

----------


## lina

ΜΟΥ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΚΤΙΝΗ

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΡΦΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΩ

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ ναι εχω διαβασει για αυτην αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι για ριξε μια ενημερωση...τι επηρεαζει?

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι καταλαβαινω...

----------


## lina

ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΜΟΥ Κ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΩς ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙς ΣΧΕΣΗ?

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΕ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑς

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι εχω μια κοπελια...δεν βλεπομαστε πολυ συχνα.

----------


## lina

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ?

----------


## lina

ΕΓΩ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥς

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι της το εχω πει αλλα με ηξερε πολυ καιρο πριν...το συζητησαμε μια φορα και δεν το ξανα αναφεραμε απο τοτε.
Για τα φαρμακα λεμε που και που...μου ειχε ζητησει να τα κοψω και να το ριξω στην υγειηνη διατροφη αλλα ευτυχως τα ξαναρχισα εγκαιρως ειχα αρχισει να \"πεφτω\".
Τα αλλαξα με αλλα τελικα.

----------


## lina

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΩ?

----------


## keep_walking

Επαιρνα τα risperdal τοτε...

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙς ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΕΙς

----------


## lina

ΜΕ ΤΑ ΡΙΣΠΕΡΔΑΛ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΡΩΤΙΚΗ ΔΙΘΑΣΗ

----------


## lina

ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙς

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι και μενα ηταν μειωμενη...σαν να εκανα αγγαρεια τωρα ολα ειναι τελεια.

----------


## lina

ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΔΩ? ΑΡΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΥΜ

----------


## lina

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕ ΤΟ GEODON EINAI SAN ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

----------


## keep_walking

Λινα πρπει να φυγω τωρα...τα λεμε καποια αλλη φορα....ισως μεσω chat οταν το φτιαξουν να λειτουργει ή σε ενα παλιο chat που υπαρχει...θα ποσταρω το link οταν ξαναρθω.

Να σαι καλα.

----------


## lina

ΦΙΛΙΑ

----------


## olga_soul

Ρε που φτάσαμε........να μιλάμε μέσα απο τα topics........Ευελπιστώ να φτιαχτεί γρήγορα το forum γιατί θα ακολουθήσουμε τη μέθοδο των lina-keep και θα γεμίσουμε χιλιάδες σελίδες........ :Frown:  :Frown: 

Anyway........υπομονή! :Wink:

----------


## perpatontas..

XAXAXAXAXAXA wraia i olga

----------


## Dalia

Ε τι να κάνουμε,κάπου πρέπει να μιλήσουμε κι εμείς,να πούμε τον πόνο μας.Κι αφού δεν φτιάχνεται αυτό το chat...

----------


## maria210800

νταλια το τσατ εχει μεταφερθει σε αλλη διευθυνση αν μπειται στα γενικα θα το βρειτε

----------


## olga_soul

Δυστυχώς Maria μου ..........αυτό το &lt;&lt;γενικά&gt;&gt; του forum είναι που μπερδεύει........Περιμένουμε να γίνει κάποια στιγμή &lt;&lt;ειδικά&gt;&gt;............χε..... ε :Smile: 

Τι να πω ρε συ perpatontas................:P:P - Ρε συ μήπως περπατάει μαζί σου και το forum και δεν μας το λες??:P:P

----------


## perpatontas..

Ναι το χω παρει παραμάσχαλα και πάω :P

----------


## lina

poy ειναι το chat? σας εχω αναγκη να μιλαμε γιατι δεν με καταλαβενει κανεις

----------


## raphsssodos

λίνα στο παλιό τσατ δεν πατάει κανένας. άνοιξε ένα δικό σου θέμα και μιλάμε από εκεί αν θες.

----------


## lina

δεν ειμαι καλα οπου κ να πιασεις δουλεια ζητανε χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο καινουργια μοδα πρεπει να αρχισω να γραφω τα φαρμακα σε αλλο βιβλιαριο

----------


## lina

εισαι εδω?εχετε η/υ σπιτι να βαλω ιντερνετ στο σπιτι να μιλαμε?

----------


## raphsssodos

τι χαρτί;

----------


## lina

οτι εισαι ψυχικα υγιεις

----------


## raphsssodos

όταν γράφει on-line είμαι εδώ, να βάλεις ναι


σε ποια δουλειά ζητάνε τέτοιο χαρτί;

----------


## lina

δεν ειμαστε καλα καλα εγω οταν δουλευα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα ουτε με τουσ συναδερφους μου ουτε με την δουλεια μου περυσι δεν μου ζητησαν χαρτι απο ψυχιαρτο φετος ζητανε

----------


## raphsssodos

τι δουλειά κάνεις;

----------


## lina

eimai επαγγελματιας υγειας αλλα εχω αρρωστησει βαρια τωρα ειμαι καλα γιατι να μην παω για δουλεια?επειδη περνω χαπια?κ εμεις ττι θα απογινουμε που περνουμε χαπια δηλαδη κλεφτεσ θα γινουμε?

----------


## lina

μεγαλος ρατσισμος ρε παιδι μου με αυτεσ τις παθησεις

----------


## raphsssodos

τι επαγγελματίας ακριβώς και από τι πάσχεις;

----------


## lina

εσυ εχεις προβλημα κ μπαινεις εδω?

----------


## raphsssodos

έχω διπολική διαταραχή.

----------


## lina

δεν θελω ακριβως να σου γραψω την δουλεια μου γιατι το ιντερνετ το βλεπει ολοσ ο κοσμος περνω γεοδον ειμαι λιγακι ψυχωτικη εχω χρονια πουειμαι πολυ καλα πηρα πτυχια πηγα για δουλεια ζω φυσιολογικοτατα

----------


## lina

τι ειναι η διπολικη διαταραχη?

----------


## lina

τωρα θα βγουν κατι θεσεις για το δημοσιο κ χρειαζομαι χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο ακου να δεις τι κρατοσ ειναιτουτο ?

----------


## lina

εχεισ ιντερετ στο σπιτι?

----------


## raphsssodos

ναι θέλεις να τα πούμε από μεσσεντζερ;

----------


## lina

εισαι απασχολημενος?

----------


## lina

τι ειναι το μεσσεντερ ναι εξειγησε μου τι ειναι κ ναι

----------


## raphsssodos

είσαι σε καφέ;

----------


## lina

α εννοεισ μαιλ?

----------


## lina

ναι σε ιντερνετ καφε ειμαι

----------


## lina

σκεφτομαι να βαλω ιντερνετ στο σπιτι

----------


## lina

εφυγες?

----------


## raphsssodos

μπες εδώ
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/support/index.php?act=frame&amp;room=General%20Chat

----------


## keep_walking

Για τι θεσεις προκειται που ζητανε εγγραφο οτι εισαι ψυχικα υγειης?
Και αν ναι μηπως το αναφερει οπως παρακατω?
\"Δεν πάσχει από ψυχικό νόσημα που δεν επιτρέπει την άσκηση των ανωτέρω καθηκόντων\"
Δωσε μου λεπτομερειες να το ψαξω εγω.

----------


## perpatontas..

Ρε σεις.....Βλέπω κιεγώ το τόπικ μου κόκκινο, λέω κάποιος μου γράφει τι κάνεις περπ, πώς είσαι;
Ντροπή σας! :Mad:

----------


## keep_walking

Συγγνωμη perpatontas που καναμε hijack το post σου :Frown:

----------


## raphsssodos

μην έχεις παράπονο ρε περπ
δες το σαν ανάσταση του θρεντακίου σου


υγ:τι κάνεις; πως είσαι;

----------


## perpatontas..

Να το δω σαν έμμεση δημοσιότητα δλδ ε :P
χούμορ έκανα!

υ.γ Τώρα μας θυμήθηκες έεεε;;;; perpatontas in parapono mode :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

χιούμορ ε; κι εγώ το πήρα σοβαρά :Frown: 
...:-Ρ

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω ακριβως τι λεει το ψυχοχαρτι αλλα την επομενη φορα που θα παω για δουλεια θελω χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο κ οσοι με ξερουν δεν θελουν να μου το δωσουν

----------


## lina

αν ειναι δυνατο καθε φορα που θελω εργασια να πρεπει να περασω απο χιλιους γιατρους αστα τα αλλα αλλα κ απο ψυχιατρο? θα εχω προβλημα στο μελλον γιατι ξεστομισα σε εναν τι χαπια περνω αχ κ υπαρχει το αποριτο κ παλι σκατα τα εκανα

----------


## lina

ενα χαρτι ειναι λεει σαν του παθολογου ολοι γυρω μου το περνουν ευκολα κ απλα εγω να δω παρω

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by lina_
> δεν ξερω ακριβως τι λεει το ψυχοχαρτι αλλα την επομενη φορα που θα παω για δουλεια θελω χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο κ οσοι με ξερουν δεν θελουν να μου το δωσουν


γιατί δεν στο δίνουν;
πρέπει να πάρεις από συγκεκριμένους ψυχίατρους χαρτί;

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> δεν ξερω ακριβως τι λεει το ψυχοχαρτι αλλα την επομενη φορα που θα παω για δουλεια θελω χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο κ οσοι με ξερουν δεν θελουν να μου το δωσουν


Ε αν δεν σου το δίνουν αυτοί πήγαινε σε κάποιον άλλο ψυχίατρο.

----------


## lina

[quote][i]

----------


## lina

αυτο θα κανω θα παω σε αλλον

----------


## lina

dalia εκανα μια μεγαλη βλακεια σημερα ειπα ενα ψεμα που κοστιζει πολλα

----------


## lina

ειναι κανεις εδω?

----------


## lina

χρειαζομαι βοηθεια

----------


## lina

εχετε στο σπιτι σασ ιντερνετ?

----------


## lina

δεν αισθανιμαι καλα ειναι κανεισ εδω?

----------


## lina

ειπα ενα ψεμα στο θειο μου ενω η μανα μου του ειπε την αληθεια κ εγινε μπερδεμα.η μανα μου του ειπε οτι ημουν αρρωστη κ δεν πηγα αγγλικα κ γω του ειπα οτι ημουν καλα κ πηγα κ τωρα δεν μου σηκωνει το τηλ παρεξηγηγηκε ειναι αυτοσ τοσο σοβαροσ λογοσ να μην μου ξαναμιλησει?

----------


## lina

πολυ ευκολα παρεξειται ο κοσμος δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τιποτα καθμαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι λετε να παθω κ καταθλιψη?

----------


## Dalia

Δεν μου φαίνεται Λίνα μου σοβαρό το ψέμα που είπες ώστε να μην σου μιλάει ο θείος σου.

Από που μπαίνεις εσύ στο ίντερνετ?Από ιντερνετ καφέ?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ειναι καθολου σοβαρος λογος να μη σου μιλαει.
Απο την αλλη δεν ξερω και το χαρακτηρα του θειου σου παντως δεν ειναι σοβαρος λογος.
Μην ανησυχεις πολυ.

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by lina_
> πολυ ευκολα παρεξειται ο κοσμος δεν εχω διαθεση να κανω τιποτα καθμαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι λετε να παθω κ καταθλιψη?


μπορείς να του ζητήσεις συγγνώμη και όλα καλά. μην τρελλαίνεσαι. :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

Ισως και να μην εχει παρεξηγηθεί καν.Ισως να είχε κάποια δουλειά όταν τον πήρες τηλ ή να μην το άκουγε.Ξαναπροσπάθησε να του μιλήσεις και να δεις αν όντως παρεξηγήθηκε.

----------


## raphsssodos

πολύ σωστά.

----------


## lina

με ξαναπηρε τηλ ο θειος μου μιλισαμε ολα οκ 

ξερετε τι μου περναει απο το μυαλο? οτι ο καινουριος νομος που ζηταει χαρτι ψυχιατρου βγηκε εξετιασ μου 
ποσο καιρο κανει ναβγει ενασ νομος?

----------


## lina

ναι απο νετ καφε μπαινω

----------


## lina

ο νομος περι ψυχιτρου βγηκε μολις εφυγα εγω απο την δουλεια μου περιεργο δεν ειναι πριν δεν υπηρχε

----------


## lina

τωρα θα αρχιζουν ολοι να γραφουν η να αγοραζουν τα φαρμακα για να μην φαινονται πουθενα στα βιβλιαρια τους θα κρυβονται ακομη πιο πολυ οι οσοι εχουν προβληματα με την ψυχικη τους υγεια για μπορουν να μπουν σε δουλεια

----------


## lina

kai kati allo περιμενω να βγουν κατι θεσεις τωρα για να μπω για δουλεια υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που ξερειτο ιστορικο μου μπορει να μεσολαβησει ωστε να μην μπω σε εργασια? πρεπεινα εχει στοιχεια για να μου κανει κακο? μπορει να γινει αρση του ιατρικου αποριτου?

----------


## lina

τι ποσοστο επι τις εκατο ειναι οι ψυχικες παθησεις?ξερι κανενας να μου πει?

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> ξερετε τι μου περναει απο το μυαλο? οτι ο καινουριος νομος που ζηταει χαρτι ψυχιατρου βγηκε εξετιασ μου 
> ποσο καιρο κανει ναβγει ενασ νομος?


Μην σκέφτεσαι τέτοια παρατραβηγμένα πράγματα βρε Λίνα μου.Σίγουρα δεν είσαι η μοναδική που έχεις ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## lina

το παρατραβαω λογω τις ασθενειας μου μερικεσ φορες

----------


## lina

αχ τι θα κανω στη ζωη μου?μου φαινετε τοσο μεγαλη αυτη η ζωη

----------


## lina

εξετειας μου βγηκε ο νομος στο λεω εγω τωρα να δεισ τι εχει να γινει ολοι θα αγοραζουν ολοι τα φαρμακα να μην γαφοντε πουθενα

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> αχ τι θα κανω στη ζωη μου?μου φαινετε τοσο μεγαλη αυτη η ζωή


Την ίδια σκέψη κάνω κι εγώ  :Frown:

----------


## Dalia

> _Originally posted by lina_
> kai kati allo περιμενω να βγουν κατι θεσεις τωρα για να μπω για δουλεια υπαρχει ενας ανθρωπος που ξερειτο ιστορικο μου μπορει να μεσολαβησει ωστε να μην μπω σε εργασια? πρεπεινα εχει στοιχεια για να μου κανει κακο? μπορει να γινει αρση του ιατρικου αποριτου?


Για ποιο λόγο να θέλει να σου κάνει κακό?

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω απο κακια ποια ιδια σκεψη κανεισ κ συ?

----------


## lina

αφου δεν με παερνουν για δουλεια τουλαχιστον να παντρευομουν καποιον ειμαι ικανη να μεγαλωσω ενα παιδι?

----------


## lina

dalia poso xronvn eisai?

----------


## Dalia

Σκέψεις για το τι θα κάνω στη ζωή μου εννοώ.Αν θα μπορέσω να δουλέψω,αν θα μπορέσω να κάνω οικογένεια.Και τα βλέπω όλα πολύ απαισιόδοξα. :Frown:

----------


## Dalia

22 είμαι.

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## Helena

λες βρε λίνα;μπά δεν νομίζω μήν βασανίζεσαι άδικα καλή μου

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## lina

ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙς ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## keep_walking

Lina o γιατρος σου τι λεει για ολα αυτα?

----------


## Helena

λίνα καλή μου ιδέα σου είναι αυτό με το φέκ που λές..
αγγελική πώς πάς εσύ;ελπίζω καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## perpatontas..

Είδατε βρε το κορίτσι...ευγενικό!
Thnx Helena καλύτερα από την τελευταία φορά που πόσταρα.

----------


## lina

ιδεα μου λεει κ ο γιατρος ιδεα μου κ η μανα μου δηλαδη εμεις που περνουμε χαπια τι θα απογινουμε?που θα απασχοληθουμε?

----------


## lina

ε γιατι δεν μας κοιτανε αν εχουμα καρκινο επιληψια κ δεν ξερω κ γω τι αλλο κ μασ κοιταει ο ψυχιατρος?μπορειτε να μου εξειγησετε?θα εξαφα νησω τα βιβλιαρια κ θα αρχισω να αγοραζω τα φαρμακα αυτο θελουν?

----------


## lina

ξερω ανθρωπους που τα χαπια τους τα γραφουν σε ξενα βιβλιαρια για μην φενεται στο δικο τους στις γιαγια τους πχ το βιβλιαριο πληρωνουν το γιατρο κ δεν φαινεται πουθενα οτι εχουν προβλημα

----------


## lina

τινος ιδεα ηταν να περναμε απο ψυχιατρο ?

----------


## lina

εχετε στο σπιτι ιντερνετ?η πατε σε ιντερνετ καφε?

----------


## lina

:cool:την διαθεση πωσ την βαζετε?

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Είδατε βρε το κορίτσι...ευγενικό!
> Thnx Helena καλύτερα από την τελευταία φορά που πόσταρα.


hey κι εγώ σε είχα ρωτήσει αλλά το θεώρησες ξεκάρφωμα!
δεν ήταν!

----------


## lina

emena les? τι με ρωτησες?

----------


## raphsssodos

όχι την περπ λέω
για τη διάθεση κάνε κλικ πάνω δεξιά στον πίνακα ελέγχου&gt;επεξεργασία προφίλ&gt;και βάλε τη διάθεσή σου

----------


## perpatontas..

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> Είδατε βρε το κορίτσι...ευγενικό!
> Thnx Helena καλύτερα από την τελευταία φορά που πόσταρα.
> 
> ...


αι αμ σόρυ δεν...  :Smile:

----------


## raphsssodos

άντε συγχωρεμένη

----------


## lina

τι θα απογινω στην ζωη μου εγω?

----------


## lina

exv kanei polles blakeies sthn zωη μου

----------


## keep_walking

lina ολοι λιγο πολυ τα σκεφτομαστε το μελλον αλλα μην ανησυχεις πολυ.
Για την ασθενεια σου ο χρονος ειναι συμμαχος.

----------


## lina

κοιτα να δεισ τι εκανα ειπα στο συναδρεφο το προβλημα μου κ καπακι βγαινει ονομος που ζητουν το ψυχοχαρτι αποκλειαται δηλαδη να πηραν κανα τηλ οι συναρφοι μου σο υπουργιο κ να ζητησαν να ψηφηστει αυτοσ ο νομο?αν το ειχα πει δεν θα ειχα τετοια προβληματα τωρα

----------


## lina

ε τωρα να δεις τι εχει να γινει θα αγοραζουν ολοι τα φαρμακα να μην φαινονται στα βιβλιαρια

----------


## lina

:Frown:

----------


## lina

ημουν τοσο χαρουμενη οταν δουλευα κ τωρα ειμαι τοσο down

----------


## Dalia

Βρε Λίνα μου έτυχε και βγήκε τότε ο νόμος.Δεν βγήκε εξαιτίας σου.Μην το σκέφτεσαι αυτό.

----------


## lina

ωραια να δω τωρα τι θα κανω εγω πανε ολεσ οι σπουδες μου χαμενες τα πτυχια μου που θα απασχοληθω?ειμαι να αλλαξω πολη να ξερει κανενας ποια ειμαι γιατι ειναι μικρη η πολη κ με ξερουν ολοι

----------


## lina

ωραιο κρατοσ εχουμε εντελωσ ρατσιστικο εμεισ δηλαδη ου εχουμε προβληματα δεν αξιζουμε μια δουλεια?

----------


## Dalia

Είπες ότι τώρα θα βγουν κάποιες θέσεις για δουλειά και περιμένεις μήπως σε πάρουν ε?
Μην απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## perpatontas..

Λίνα να πήραν οι συνάδελφοι σου τηλέφωνο στο υπουργείο;; Για να ψηφιστεί ένας νόμος δεν αρκεί να πάρουν κάποιοι τηλέφωνο σε ένα υπουργείο..Για ποιον νόμο μιλάς; υφίσταται τέτοιος νόμος σίγουρα, ή απλά το άκουσες από κάποιον;
Πάντως χθες που μιλούσα με φίλους με ενημέρωσαν ότι ακόμη και το απαλακτικό από το στρατό Ι5 δεν το ζητούν πλέον στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες γιατί προστατεύεται σαν προσωπικό δεδομένο.
Στον γιατρό σου πας λίνα;

----------


## lina

ναι υπαρχει νομος τωρα ψηφιστικε ο γιατρος λεει πωσ για το δημοσιο παντοτε υπηρχε αυτος ο νομος πηγαινε στην νομαρχια τησ πολη σου κ διαβασε τι ζητα το ποιστοποιητικο υγειας θελει κ χαρτι ψυχιατρου δηλαδη την υπηρεσια τι την ενοχλει αν εγω περνω ενα χαπι κ βγαζω την δουλεια με λει ενα φιλοσ το δημοσιο δεν θελει να πληρωνει αρρωστιες γιαυτο θελει ολα αυτα τα ποιστοποιητικα εγω μολισ το διαβασα σκεφτηκα οτι αφου ηξερε ενας στην δουλεια μου τι πλοβλημα εχω πηρε τηλ στο υπουργιο κ ζητησε να μην δουλευουν τετοια ατομα σαν εμασ στο δημοσιο τι θα του ελεγα οχι? οταν πηγα στην νομαρχια κ ειδα τι ζητανε χρειαστικα τα χαπια μου

----------


## lina

> _Originally posted by lina_
> ναι υπαρχει νομος τωρα ψηφιστικε ο γιατρος λεει πωσ για το δημοσιο παντοτε υπηρχε αυτος ο νομος πηγαινε στην νομαρχια τησ πολη σου κ διαβασε τι ζητα το ποιστοποιητικο υγειας θελει κ χαρτι ψυχιατρου δηλαδη την υπηρεσια τι την ενοχλει αν εγω περνω ενα χαπι κ βγαζω την δουλεια με λει ενα φιλοσ το δημοσιο δεν θελει να πληρωνει αρρωστιες γιαυτο θελει ολα αυτα τα ποιστοποιητικα εγω μολισ το διαβασα σκεφτηκα οτι αφου ηξερε ενας στην δουλεια μου τι πλοβλημα εχω πηρε τηλ στο υπουργιο κ ζητησε να μην δουλευουν τετοια ατομα σαν εμασ στο δημοσιο τι θα του ελεγαν οχι? οταν πηγα στην νομαρχια κ ειδα τι ζητανε χρειαστικα τα χαπια μου

----------


## lina

με τον γιατρο μου εχω επικοινωνια μου αυξησε την δοση αυτρσ τισ μερεσ με τον καινουργιο νομο δεν υπαρχουν πια πρωσωπικα δεδομενα για το δημοσιο σου ελεχουν το βιβλιαιο υγειας με πιο δικαιομαι ?δεν ξερω δημοσιο ειναι αυτο

----------


## Happyman

Λινα έχεις U2u

----------


## lina

TI EINAI TO U2u?

----------


## lina

κατι εγινε κ ψηφιστικε αυτοσ ο νομος δεν μπορει να βγεικε ετσι στα καλα καλαθουμενα

----------


## lina

ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ U2U ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΣΩΣΤΑ

----------


## lina

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΑ ΗΓΕΙΗς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν υπαρχει αυτονοητο αν θες μπορεις να ψαξεις να βρεις εαν υπαρχει ο συγκεκριμενος νομος.Να ζητησεις να σου πουνε ποιος ειναι ο συγκεκριμενος νομος.
Η προκυρηξη τι λεει?
Ποιος σου λεει οτι ειναι αυτονοητο?Καποιος απο τη δουλεια?
Σημασια εχει τι λεει ο γιατρος σου...μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε αυτον για βοηθεια?

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΗΓΕΙΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΨΥΦΙΣΤΙΚΕ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ Κ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ ΑΚΤΙΝΙΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΘΩΡΑΚΑ ΠΟΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΟ Κ ΤΩΡΑ Κ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΖΗΤΑΤΕ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΤΡΟ Κ ΜΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΘΕΛΕΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ

----------


## lina

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΣΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ?

----------


## keep_walking

Το ανεφερες στον γιατρο σου τι λεει περι αυτου?

----------


## lina

ΤΟ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

----------


## lina

ΠΠΕΡΙ ΠΟΙΟΥ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ?

----------


## lina

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ

----------


## keep_walking

Ο γιατρος σου δεν μπορει να σου δωσει χαρτι οτι εισαι ικανη για εργασια?
Του ανεφερες το προβλημα ωστε να βρειτε λυση?

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ Κ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΝΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΜΕ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΕΝς ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ

----------


## lina

ΠΑΝΤΩ Σ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΩ ΝΑ ΨΥΦΙΣΤΙΚΕ Ο ΝΟΜΟς ΕΞΕΤΕΙΑς ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## lina

ΠΑΝΤΩ Σ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΩ ΝΑ ΨΥΦΙΣΤΙΚΕ Ο ΝΟΜΟς ΕΞΕΤΕΙΑς ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## lina

ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΑ?

----------


## lina

ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ?ΤΙΠΟΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΑΝΑ ΣΤΟΥ ΣΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ Η ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ Κ ΕΛΕΙΞΕ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΤΑ ΣΟΛΙΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙς

----------


## keep_walking

Ενταξει παρε το πιστοποιητικο απο αυτον...και καλο ειναι να μη λες το προβλημα σου σε αλλους.
Σε βλεπω πολυ αγχωμενη....ισως να το συζητουσες με το γιατρο σου αυτο μηπως κανει αλλαγες στην φαρμακευτικη αγωγη...αυτος θα ξερει καλυτερα.
Δυστηχως η ασθενεια μας μονο με φαρμακα αντιμετωπιζεται και εγω παιρνω τη μεγιστη δοση abilify για να ειμαι καλα και χαρουμενος...και μαλιστα μονος μου ζητησα την μεγιστη δοση αφου την αντεχει ο οργανισμος μου...το παν ειναι να ειμαι καλα και χαρουμενος με τη ζωη.
Το τι πιστευουν οι αλλοι ειναι ασχετο και δεν με ενδιαφερει ιδιαιτερα αρκει να ειμαι εγω καλα.

----------


## lina

ESY EISAI MONHMOS STHN DOYLEIA SOY?

----------


## lina

POSO XRONVN EISAI?

----------


## keep_walking

Ειμαι με συμβαση και ειμαι 32 χρονων τωρα..παλευω πολλα χρονια με την ασθενεια και εχω τα τελευταια χρονια που μπορω να πω οτι ορθοποδησα πραγματικα.

----------


## lina

ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΟΣΠΟΥ ΒΓΗΚΕ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΟΝΟΜΟΣ Κ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΕΝΤΕΛΩς ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΠΗΡΑΝ ΤΗΛ ΚΑΠΟΟΙ ΣΥΝΑΔΕΡΦΟΙ Κ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΨΗΦΗΣΤΕΙ ΑΥΟΤΣ Ο ΝΟΜΟς ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΕΙΓΕΙΣΕΤΕ?

----------


## lina

ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ?ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΙΔΙΕΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ Κ ΓΥΝΑΙΚ Κ ΠΡΕΠΕΙΝΑ ΚΟΨΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ

----------


## keep_walking

Το θεμα δεν ειναι ο νομος....οι δυσκολιες της ζωης ειναι μεσα στο παιχνιδι...αλλα το πως νοιωθουμε και αντιμετωπιζουμε αυτες.
Αλλος μπορει να στενοχωρηθει λιγο και να συνεχισει...αλλος μπορει να το σκεφτεται συνεχεια απο τον εαυτο μας εξαρταται.
Και εγω με συμβαση ειμαι αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου αν με διωξουν...γιατι ειμαι καλα ειμαι δυνατος και δεν θα χαθω.

----------


## keep_walking

Το ζητημα των παιδιων με προβληματιζει και εμενα οπως ολους...σιγα-σιγα γινονται ολα.

----------


## lina

ΕΜ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΑΘΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΑΜΕΣΩς ΨΗΦΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΥΤΟς Ο ΝΟΜΟς?ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΕ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Ποτε ψηφιστηκε εχεις το νομο στα χερια σου?

----------


## lina

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΤΑΛΑΙΠΟΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## lina

ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΝ ΟΚΤΩΜΒΡΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΜΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΝΕΡΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΤΙς ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## keep_walking

Αν αισθανεσαι ταλαιπωρημενη τοτε το συζητας με τον γιατρο σου...ισως επιπλεον φαρμακα και η παροδος του χρονου...(ναι χρειαζεται πολυς χρονος) να βοηθησουν...εγω πλεον δεν αισθανομαι ταλαιπωρημενος....οσο για παιδια δεν ξερω αν θα κανω

----------


## keep_walking

Απο τον οκτωβρη σου ειπανε?
Αν σε απασχολει τοσο τοτε βρες τον νομο ποτε ψηφιστηκε.

----------


## lina

ΕΜ ΜΟΛΙ ΕΦΥΔΓΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΑΝ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΣ ΑΠΑΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΕ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΣΤΕΙΡΙΞΕ Η ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕ ΛΕ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ?ΑΝΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΩ ΔΕΝ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ ΦΙΛΑΞΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΕΡΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ΜΑΝΑ ΕΧΩ

----------


## lina

ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΨΗΦΙΣΤΙΚΕ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ε και εγω στο βιβλιαριο μου τα γραφω και μαλιστα οταν στην αρχη τα γραφαν σε αλλο βιβλιαριο τους εβαλα χερι και τους ειπα στο δικο μου θα τα γραφεται.

----------


## lina

ΟΥΤΕ Κ ΓΩ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΗΘΕΛΑ

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΣΤΙΣΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΝ ΦΡΑΦΟΝΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΩς ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΙΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΟΥΝ

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν τα ξερω καλα τα γραφειοκρατικα...πρεπει να βρεις το ΦΕΚ (αριθμο) στο οποιο αναφερεται.
Και μετα αν βρεις αυτον τον αριθμο ειναι σχετικα ευκολο να εντοπισεις το φεκ.
Το αριθμο ΦΕΚ κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το αναφερει η προκυρηξη.

----------


## keep_walking

Γιατι?Αν με εχουν ανικανο για εγασια τοτε να μου κοψουν μια συνταξη να αραξω και εγω :Smile: 
Αλλα κανεις δεν προκειται να το κανει.

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙς ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΣΟΥ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ Η ΣΥΜΒΑΣΗ Κ ΘΕΣ ΧΑΤΡΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ Κ ΤΑ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΟΥ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ Η ΣΗΜΒΑΣΗ?

----------


## lina

ΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ

----------


## keep_walking

Θα παρω ενα χαρτι απο τον ψυχιατρο οτι ειμαι απολυτα ικανος για εργασια αν ποτε μου ζητηθει τετοιο εγγραφο.

Τον Αυγουστο.
Σε ολον τον κοσμο δουλευουν σχιζοφρενη ατομα χωρις προβλημα δεν νομιζω να πρωτοπορησει η Ελλαδα σε αυτο.
Θα πρεπε να βγαλουν αχρηστο το 1/100 του πληθυσμου και να τιναξουν τα ταμεια στον αερα.
Χωρια που υπαρχουν και αλλες ψυχικες ασθενειες.

----------


## lina

ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΘΕΙ Ε Κ ΤΟ 1 /100 ΣΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΜΕ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ Ι5 Κ ΜΕΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΣΚΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ?ΧΘΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΕΓΕ ΕΝΑ Σ ΦΙΛΟΣ

----------


## lina

ΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΕΧΕΙς ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΧΙΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Κ ΠΟΙΟΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΕΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΠΧ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΕΔΕΥΣΗ

----------


## keep_walking

Ο στρατος ειναι αλλο καπελλο...εκει παντως θες να βγεις Ι5 και αν δεν το κυνηγησεις δε σε βγαζουν.
Εγω πηγα φανταρος και δεν περασα καποιο ψυχολογικο τεστ.
Μετα βεβαια εμφανιστηκε η ασθενεια.
Οχι πλεον το Ι5 δεν το ζητανε ουτε στο δημοσιο θεωρειται απο οτι ξερω προσωπικο δεδομενο τι Ι ησουν στο στρατο.

----------


## keep_walking

Ενταξει το καθε επαγγελμα εχει τα δικα του και για να γινεις πιλοτος δεν πρεπει να εχεις μυωπια...

----------


## lina

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΡΤΑΤΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ?ΤΟ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ?

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος καπου το διαβασα οτι δεν το ζητανε...και ο φιλος σου μπορει κατι να ειχε ακουσει και να νομιζε οτι το ζητανε...

----------


## lina

Ε ΚΑΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΕς ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΛΕΙΕΙ ΟΙ ΣΧΙΖΟΦΕΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΩ ΥΠΥΡΧΟΥΝ Κ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΑΓΦΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΡΙΤΟ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΝ Ο ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΕΙ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ? ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ

----------


## lina

Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ 40 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ Κ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΜΑΓΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ Κ ΠΟΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ Κ ΠΙΝΙΚΟ ΜΗΤΡΩΟ Κ ΧΙΛΙΑ ΔΥΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Αν σου πω οτι εχω διδαξει θα με πιστευες?
Και στα ΙΕΚ και σε δημοσια επαγγλεματικη σχολη. για 4 χρονια περιπου.

----------


## lina

ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΤΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ Κ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΙΑ ΤΗΝΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ

----------


## lina

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΤΙ ΠΡΟΒΗΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΕΙΤΡΕΠΑΝΕ ΧΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## lina

ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΗΣΑΝ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΔΑΞΕΙΣ?

----------


## keep_walking

Ουτε τωρα εχεις προβλημα...το κουτσομπολιο μπορει να ειναι ψυχοφθορο αλλα δεν μπορει στην ουσια να σε πειραξει.
Γνωμη μου ειναι να πειραματιστεις με την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη και μην αφηνεις τον ψυχιατρο να κοιμαται το υπνο του δικαιου..μεχρι να βρεις αυτο που σου ταιριαζει και να νοιωθεις δυνατη και υγειης.
Βεβαια ο γιατρος σου ξερει παντα καλυτερα αλλα κυνηγησε τον και εσυ λιγο να ενδιαφερθει.

----------


## keep_walking

Οχι δεν μου ζητησαν κανενα χαρτι

----------


## keep_walking

Χαρτι επρπε να εχουν μερικα διαολια που διδασκα και μου βγαζαν το λαδι :Wink:

----------


## lina

ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΟΤΟ ΠΗΡΑ ΝΑΡΚΩΤΙΚΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΜΕΤΛΛΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΑΠΠΟΡΙΤΟ

----------


## keep_walking

Μη μασας συζητα με τον ψυχιατρο σου....λινα πρεπει να την κανω τωρα με φωναζουν τα λεμε καποια αλλη φορα.

----------


## lina

Α ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΔΙ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΑΠΟΔΩ Κ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΣΤΟ ΖΗΤΑΝΕ Κ ΣΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ

----------


## keep_walking

Μου βγαζαν το λαδι γιατι ηταν διαολια και δεν το βγαζαν μονο σε εμενα αλλα σε ολους...ειδικα στις κοπελλες...ηταν πραγματικα διαολια τα παιδια..οχι δεν προκειται να μου ζητησουν χαρτι και αν μου ζητησουν θα τους παψ χαρτι οτι ειμαι απολυτα ικανος για εργασια παρα την παθηση μου.

----------


## keep_walking

τα λεμε Lina να εισαι καλα

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Οχι δεν μου ζητησαν κανενα χαρτι


απαλλαχτικό;

----------


## keep_walking

> απαλλαχτικό;


Τι εννοεις?
Απαλλαχτικο απο τι?

----------


## raphsssodos

μα από το μάθημά σου:P

----------


## keep_walking

lol και τι θα με ειχαν να πιανω χωρο:P

----------


## keep_walking

Η τα παιδια εννοεις να παιρναν απο μενα απαλλαχτικο απο το μαθημα...μετα χαρας θα εδινα σε μερικους αν μπορουσα Lol

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> lol και τι θα με ειχαν να πιανω χωρο:P


δεν μπορεί όλο και κάποιος θα συμπαθούσε το μάθημά σου, δεν θα φεύγαν κι όλοι:P

----------


## lina

γιατι ακουγετε αρρωστημενο να βγηκε ονομοσ εξετιασ μου?

----------


## lina

einai kaneis edvw?

----------


## raphsssodos

ακούγεται αυθαίρετο λίνα και είναι

----------


## perpatontas..

:Frown: (((

----------


## keep_walking

Πως τα πας Αγγελικη?
Αν θες φτιαξε ενα καινουργιο thread γιατι αυτο βγηκε λιγο εκτος ελεγχου :Smile:

----------


## perpatontas..

βασικά δεν έχω κάτι να πω τώρα οπότε θα το φτιάξω άλλη φορά...δεν ξέρω έπεσε η διάθεση μου ξαφνικά ενώ ήμουν καλά σήμερα μέχρι το μεσημέρι...μετά άρχισα και έπεφτα σιγά σιγά. Κάποιες σκέψεις κάνω δεν μπορεί έτσι χωρίς λόγο να αλλάζω διάθεση.

----------


## keep_walking

Διαθεση ειναι αυτη αλλαζει χωρις λογο...και εγω το μεσημερι αισθανομουν πολυ down χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο...και ακομα αισθανομαι λιγο down ισως γιατι αυριο ειναι πρωτομαγια και δεν εχω κανονισει κατι ωστε να σπασω την ρουτινα...δεν ξερω.

----------


## perpatontas..

ναι δυστυχώς δεν μας ρωτάει όταν είναι να πέσει  :Smile: 
εγώ σπάστηκα και με ένα τηλεφώνημα από τη δουλειά...αισθάνομαι ότι δεν με υπολογίζουν γαμώτο.
τεσπα γενικά πρέπει να αισιοδοξώ γιατί μου συμβαίνουν και καλά πράγματα. Μάλλον δίνω πολύ σημασία σε ένα άσχημο γεγονός. Τι βλακεία κιαυτή....κιαμα πέσει ι διάθεση μου αισθάνομαι -κάποιες φορές- οτι μαρέσει να συντηρώ αυτή την κατάσταση γιατί μπορεί να μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να χαμογελάσω και να τη δω αλλιώς.

----------


## lina

υπαρχει αλλοσ νομος που υπερασπιζετε τα ατομα με ιδιαιτεροτητες εκανα μια ερευνα πολυ δυσκολα δινουν οι γιατροι τετοια πιστοοιητικα κ κανεισ δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει την ψυχικη υγεια κανενος αλλοι δεν τα δινουν καθουλου τεσπα οι νομοι στην ελλαδα παραβιαζονται ευκολα κ απλα

----------


## lina

an moy poyn tipote οτι δεν ειμαι ικανη να εργαστω επειδη περνω χαπια θα τουσ παω στα δικαστηρια για ονομα του θεου τι ρατσισμος ειναι αυτος αφου λειτουργω μια χαρα ε το πολυ πολυ να αγοραζω τα χαπια μου ευτυχωσ δινοναι κ χωρισ συνταγη τα σολιαν ειναι φτηνα

----------


## Dalia

Λίνα βρίκες δουλειά?

----------


## lina

perimenv kati προκυριξεισ τωρα μιλησα με εναν ψυχιατρο μου ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ αδικο να μην παρεισ το ποιστοποιητικο για την δουλεια θα σου το δωσω εγω μου ειπε αυτοσ ο νομοσ δεν υπαρχει κανμια περιπτοση να τηρηθει στην ελλαδα μιασ κ οι γιατροι πολυ ευκολα γραφουν τα φαρμακα σε αλλα βιβλιαρια η πολυ απλα τα αγοραζεις

----------


## lina

ενασ γιατροσ μου ειπε εγω τα ποιστοποιιτικα τα δινω ετσι κ αλλιωσ αχρηστα ειναι γιατι κ σαυτουσ που ειναι καλα κ τα δινω κ απο απο αυτουσ καποιοι θα αρρωστησουν στατηστικα κ μονο

----------


## Dalia

Ωραία.Αντε αφού θα σου το δώσει ο ψυχίατρος το πιστοποιητικό όλα καλά θα σου πάνε.Μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## lina

ο γιατροσ μου δεν με δικαιολογει που ειπα σε καποιουσ τι χαπια περνω δεν επρεπε να το ξερει κανεισ μου ειπε ειμαι 60 χρονων για να στο λεω κατι ξερω μου ειπε

----------


## lina

ναι θα μου το δωσει αλλα απο την στιγμη που καποιοι ξερουν οτι εχω προβλημα δεν ξερω τι παρατραγουδα θα εχω

----------


## Dalia

Εντάξει,έκανες το λάθος και το είπες.Από δω και πέρα θα προσέχεις.

----------


## lina

εσυ το χεισ πει σε κανεναν?

----------


## lina

δεν ξερω γιατι σε στιγματιζουν ετσι για χρονια κ χρονακια δεν ειχα πει τιποτασε κανεναν δεν ξερω τι επαθα τωρα τελευταια

----------


## lina

σπουδαζα 10 χρονια για το τιποα μου φαινεται

----------


## Dalia

Φάρμακα δεν παίρνω εγώ,αλλά για την κατάθλιψη και τους πανικούς μου δεν έχω πει σε κανέναν (εκτός από τους γονείς μου βέβαια).

----------


## lina

ποσο διαφορετικη θα ηταν η ζωη μου αν δεν ηξερε κανενασ τιποτα

----------


## lina

κ γω για χρονια δεν ειχα πει τιποτα σε κανεναν μετα δεν ξερω τι επαθα κ γω αναρρωτιεμαι

----------


## lina

ξερω κ γω τι θα κανω στην ζωη μου ειμαι ολυ νεα για να στιγματιστω ετσι

----------


## lina

πηγαινεισ σε γιατρο δαλια?

----------


## Dalia

Ισως κουράστηκες να το κρύβεις τόσα χρόνια και ένιωσες την ανάγκη να το πεις κάπου και γι\'αυτό μίλησες.Αλλά επέλεξες λάθος άτομο να το πεις.

----------


## Dalia

Σε ψυχολόγο πηγαίνω.

----------


## lina

ναι σε πολυ λαθοσ ατομο σου κανει καλο ο ψυχολογοσ? εμενα ο γιατροσ μου ειναι πολυ καλοσ αν τον ακουγα θα ειμουν βασιλισα τωρα ειμαι τοσο θυμωμενη που τοειπα οταν βγει σε συνταξη δεν ξερω τι θα κανω μου ειπε πωσ μπορω να κανω οικογενεια κ χαρηα πολυ γιιαυτο

----------


## Dalia

Κι εγώ αν τον άκουγα τον ψυχολόγο θα ήμουν πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## lina

se ti den ton akoyses/

----------


## Dalia

Γενικά εννοώ.Δεν προσπαθώ όσο μου λέει.Παραιτούμε εύκολα από την προσπάθεια να γίνω καλά,απογοητεύομαι με το παραμικρό.

----------


## lina

xm σε εμενα ηταν πολυ απλο το πραγμα απλα μου ειπε οτι να μην μιλησω πουθενα τοσο απλο θα μου εδινε το χατρι ο αλλοσ που με παρακολουθει εδω και κανεισ δεν θα ηξερε τιποτα ολα θα ηταν ονειρικα κ τελειαα κ κανεισ δεν θα υποψια ζοταν τιποτα

----------


## Dalia

Τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε.Μην το σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια αυτό.Κοίτα τι θα κάνεις από\'δω και πέρα.

----------


## lina

μου αρεασε που πριν λιγα χρονια δεν ηθελα να λεω ουτε στουσ γιατρους των αλλων ειδεικοτιτων τιποτα κ τωρα το λεω τοσο ευκολα κ απλα εκαι κιαν περνω χαπια τι εγινε ?βγαινω με εναν 40 που με θελει α κατι του ειπα για ενασ ξαδερφοσ μου του λεω πηρε χαπια πηγε σε ψυχιατρο κ εφτιαξε με την καθηγητρια μου μου λεει το ξερει αυτη οτι αυτοσ πηγε σε ψυχιτοα με λεει ? μαι εκαι? του λεω δεν ξερω ο κσμοσ καπωσ μασ βλεπει δεν ξερω γιατι?

----------


## lina

δυστηχωσς ο χρονοσ δεν γυριζει πισω τα λογια που εχεισ πει δεν αλλαζουν

----------


## lina

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω δεν βλεπουν τι ανθρωποσ εισαι /σου βαζουν την ταμπελα του ψυχοπαθη κια τελοσ?

----------


## lina

τα ειχα με ενα παιδι δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα κιασ επερνα χαπια με αγαπουσε

----------


## lina

καιροσ να βγω να βρω εναν αντρα να κανω ενα μωρο

----------


## perpatontas..

lina το chat έχει φτιάξει...γιατί δεν τα λέτε εκεί καλύτερα, το τόπικ μου έχει γίνει 30 σελίδες και είναι offtopic εντελώς.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## LOSTRE

Οι γιατροί δεν δίνουν με ευκολία πιστοποιητικά ψυχικής υγείας ούτε και οι ιδιώτες-όσα χρήματα και αν τους δώσεις-ούτε και οι νοσοκομειακοί αφού περνάς από ψυχολόγο και ψυχίατρο...Δεν παίρνουν την ευθύνη να μπλέξουν σε δικαστικούς μπελάδες αν χορηγήσουν το χαρτί σε κάποιον που είναι ασθενής και μετά κάνει καμιάβλακεία...Πάρε για παράδειγμα το περιστατικό στον Αλμυρό που ένας ψυχασθενής σκότωσε την οικογένεια του και του είχε δωθεί άδεια για κυνηγετικό όπλο...Απλά μην λες το προβλημά σου πουθενά....Εξάλλου αν είσαι σταθεροποιημένη μπορεί να πάρεις και το πιστοποιητικό...

----------


## raphsssodos

> _Originally posted by perpatontas.._
> lina το chat έχει φτιάξει...γιατί δεν τα λέτε εκεί καλύτερα, το τόπικ μου έχει γίνει 30 σελίδες και είναι offtopic εντελώς.
> Ευχαριστώ


(άουτς)

μη μου συγχίζετε την περπ!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## perpatontas..

husband δεν σε είδα που μπήκες..σόρυ..θα είμαι μέσα

----------


## lina

XM O NOMOS AYTOS PERI CYXIKHS YGEIAS ΠΟΔΟΠΑΤΕΙΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ Κ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΤΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΟ Η ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕΙ ΝΑ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΛΟΧΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥ ς ΕΧΩ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΦΕΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑΡΙΑ ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΙ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ

----------


## lina

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ &amp;#1057;HAT?

----------


## lina

EDV K POLLA XRONIA EIMAI ENTELVS KALA Κ ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ? ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΑ

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ lina τωρα αντιμετωπιζω και εγω σε μια προκυρηξη αυτο που λες...μου την εχει δωσει γιατι αντι να μου ανοιξει καμμια πορτα το ποσοστο αναπηριας...μου φαινεται οτι μου κλεινει πορτες...θα το ψαξω βεβαια.

----------

